# The last design defect before the 522 is perfect



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

In my humble opinion, there is only one design defect left before the 522 becomes the perfect standard definition DVR: When I am recording a program, and watching while it is still recording, if before it is done recording I go watch something else, when I come back, the 522 (and probably all of Dish Network's DVRs) does not remember where I left off. That is retarded. If I watch 15 minutes of a 1 hour show and then stop watching I do not want to watch it from the beginning just because when I was watching it before it was still recording. If I stop watching at 15 minutes, when I come back I want to start watching from 15 minutes on. And I am not referring to watching a show live while it is recording either. Often, a show starts recording at 8 pm. I start watching at 8:13 pm. At 8:30 pm I stop watching. At 9 pm it finishes recording. The next day I come back and I have to fast forward to where I left off. I shouldn't have to do this. A show that is still recording should behave the same and have all the same features as watching a show that recorded a day or two ago. When you come back to a show that is still recording that you have watched a little already it should have a that you can call one of the following: watch, start, play or continue (that, whatever you call it, starts the show from where you left off) and then below that button it should have a start over button if you have already watched part of it, regardless of whether you stopped watching it before you finished recording it. Perhaps you want to have it behave just like it does now if you started watching live over 5 minutes into the show, but anytime you start from the beginning, even if you fast forward to where you start watching, you'll want it to remember where you were in the show when you stopped watching whether it had finished recording or not. Right now, while a show is recording you only have the options of watching live or starting over when you come back to a still recording program and you don't get the option to continue from where you left off if you stopped watching before it finished recording.

So where do I need to send this feature request to get someone at dish to look into it? I am sure I am not the only person who has been annoyed by this shortcoming. If you are also annoyed and would like the DVR to remember where you left off whether it is done recording or not, please post a reply to the message so that perhaps dish will realize the demand for this feature (actually, as far as I'm concerned, it is more of a bug fix than a feature request).


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually, if you start the program through the DVR menu, instead of watching it when it is being recorded (say like a minute after the program starts), it will remember where you were.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Ray_Clum said:


> Actually, if you start the program through the DVR menu, instead of watching it when it is being recorded (say like a minute after the program starts), it will remember where you were.


So give me step by step instructions on how to make it pick up where I left off while it is still recording, since I always hit menu then menu, and then if I hit View it takes me to the live position of the recording, if I hit Start Over it starts over, so where is the third "continue" option? Because, very often, 15 or 20 minutes into the recording I pick "Start Over", then after watching let's say 20 minutes I go watch something else or stop watching TV altogether. Then if I return, the options available are still "View" and "Start Over". If I click "View" it takes me to the "Live" point in the recording, if I pick "Start Over" it starts over, where is this third option you speak of?


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Ah... I see the issue now. Nope. Nothing will do this.

If you plan on going away for a few minutes (stop watching TV) and then come back, hit the pause button. 

If you're going to watch something else, then by the time you're done watching the other show, your first show will probably be done recording. Then if you go back to it, it'll remember where you left off and start there.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

i'd like to see the DVR receivers be easier to replace the hard drive. 
I can understand having a limit on the partition size and models that can be used,
I'd just like to be able to replace the drive in my 721 with a newer one that was quieter. 

In a year or two solid state hard drives will be large enough and affordable -- thats what I'd really like to have in my DVR.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

There is another defect related to this one.

I'm watching a show, and I decide I'm going to record the rest of it. After I hit the record button, I can no longer reverse to any material recorded before I hit the record button.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Kevin Brown said:


> There is another defect related to this one.
> 
> I'm watching a show, and I decide I'm going to record the rest of it. After I hit the record button, I can no longer reverse to any material recorded before I hit the record button.


Yup I know about that.

What you have to do there is rewind all the way to the begin (or whatever you want to see later) and then press record.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I know.  I could also record the entire show (if I've been watching that long).

But basically, if I start recording in the middle of a show, I should still have access to the previously recorded buffer material. So it's a bug that we don't.


----------

